
TikTok funds top creators to fend off rivals as Trump admin threatens ban - atlasshorts
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-arts/business/story/2020-08-10/trump-tiktok-ban-app-funds-top-creators-to-fend-off-rivals
======
atlasshorts
Nineteen creators, including six based in Los Angeles, will be the first to
receive money from TikTok’s $200-million U.S. creator fund, the company
announced. TikTok said money will be given to the selected talents in regular
payments over the coming year...

